# Printer problem



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

My printer died so I bought a new one. I used the enclosed CD to set it up. However, it won't print. It shows up on my list of devices on my computer and I made it my default printer. Anyway, it is the only one on there now. I went to the HP page where the program searches for your device and corrects any problems and it said the problem was fixed and asked me to print a test page by clicking a button. I did and it printed the page fine. However, it still won't print anything from my computer. Any ideas.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I know for years HP was very fussy as to how you install them. You had to go by what the CD said and plug it in Just went the installation CD told you do it.
Now with most wireless ones That has pretty much gone by the way side when I got my new HP printer last year. But if not using it wirelessly the install CD try reinstalling it again. I do know they were heard to get install as you could not plug them into the computer UNTUIL the CD told you to do so.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

When you click print does it show the hp as the printer?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

And in case the printer prompt does not show up. Whatever you want to print don't just click on print click on Control and then P that will being up the printer prompt and SHOW you just what printer if any is chosen.


----------

